# Backpacks with Snowboard Carry System



## arrrmaty (Jan 4, 2013)

If you'll be riding snowmobiles ever then get a horizontal carry backpack. If you're not on a huge resort or in the backcountry don't go riding with a backpack, it's kinda gay


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

arrrmaty said:


> If you'll be riding snowmobiles ever then get a horizontal carry backpack. If you're not on a huge resort or in the backcountry don't go riding with a backpack, it's kinda gay


This is for backcountry days - where i'll have to be hiking with poles and snowshoes...I hate wearing a backpack and typically try and stay as light as possible, especially on pow, but often, they won't even let you go backcountry without some serious equipment...


----------



## arrrmaty (Jan 4, 2013)

Wangta said:


> This is for backcountry days - where i'll have to be hiking with poles and snowshoes...I hate wearing a backpack and typically try and stay as light as possible, especially on pow, but often, they won't even let you go backcountry without some serious equipment...


Yeah, I don't like carrying a pack either unless i'm in the backcountry, cause there's no need. But yeah, if you're hiking you can do the vertical mount, but even then your board can get in the way sometimes but would work for the most part. but if you ever take some sleds out there get a horizontal one, or I think there might be some that do a diagonal but I'm not sure. Good luck


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Beacon, Shovel, Probe and partner with the same should go with that pack. You don't belong out there otherwise. 

If you are doing more than a quick boot up a ridge for sidecountry, I would recommend looking at a split. Snowshoes suck ass for all but the most basic of approaches. It also gets the board off you back, at least most of the time. Which also keeps you from having to deal with your board on your back in trees and tight terrain, which also sucks. You still want a decent carry, but it will be used a lot less than you would with snow shoes. 

I find a 30-35 liter pack to be about the right size for backcountry touring days. It is enough room to carry food, water, first aid kit, shovel, probe, extra warm layer, extra gloves, and extra goggles. Not all of which I use everytime, but I do frequently enough. Water and food needs little explanation. If it gets cold or shit goes way south on you the warm layer could be key to keeping you or a partner from going Hypothermic. Foggy goggles and wet gloves such and happen in the bc. An extra set of each can make a day stay comfortable. Shovel and probe you just have to have. That is the last line of defense for your buried bro. Without it and shit goes south, your friend becomes a dead body. I have various other items, like a head lamp, and tools that I find handy from time to time, but I also don't always have them either. Depends on what I am doing. 

If you are just exiting out of a resort for a quick lap, a 20-25L pack is fairly ideal. You can carry your basic avy gear, and an item or two that could be handy in a rescue. I'd probably have a first aid kit and the warm layer plus some snacks and water. That's me of course.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

arrrmaty said:


> If you'll be riding snowmobiles ever then get a horizontal carry backpack. If you're not on a huge resort or in the backcountry don't go riding with a backpack, it's kinda gay


Lol @ the snowboarding fashion police.

If I am going to be outside all day, its nice being able to have a bag to store my spare goggles, lunch, fluids and a snack without cramming them in my pockets. Besides, the lift is the perfect place to sip on some powerade (hydration pack ftw) between runs.

Snowboard carry is an added bonus for hiking back to the condo.

I guess being 'core' includes paying $2 for a snicker bar and $3.50 for a soda at the lodge since you don't carry a pack at the resort? :laugh:


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I have the 30l guide pack which I love, but here is a link to the 16L.

Slope // 16l - Performance Backpacks - Snow - EVOC - SPORTS


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> Lol @ the snowboarding fashion police.
> 
> If I am going to be outside all day, its nice being able to have a bag to store my spare goggles, lunch, fluids and a snack without cramming them in my pockets. Besides, the lift is the perfect place to sip on some powerade (hydration pack ftw) between runs.
> 
> ...


you are a fucking idiot.

OP - check out the BD Outlaw.


----------



## stupidmop (Oct 18, 2012)

Tarzanman said:


> Lol @ the snowboarding fashion police.
> 
> If I am going to be outside all day, its nice being able to have a bag to store my spare goggles, lunch, fluids and a snack without cramming them in my pockets. Besides, the lift is the perfect place to sip on some powerade (hydration pack ftw) between runs.
> 
> ...


I completely agree. I always wear a backpack. Bring my water, food, lock, etc. In it. I hate having to go back to the car.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Thanks all for the suggestions and comments. 

To address some comments - I'm actually getting this bag as a requirement for an upcoming snowboarding trip to Hakkado and Niseko in Japan. Not so much Niseko, but Hakkado will be 90% off trail riding and requires hiking to locations - see picture below. One of the requirements is a backpack that can hold your board, hence the reason I'm buying this. 


















I typically don't ride with a backpack when on a resort, but plan to do more backcountry riding in the future. At some point, I'd love to get/make a splitboard, but I'm at least a year from that point (plus, I don't live near anything like that). 

I've been looking at the Dakine Heli Pro DLX and the Dakine Pro II. I can't really tell the difference b/w the two besides styling and the Pro II seems a bit bigger? I also like the fact the Pro II has a helmet holder - which would come in handy when I'm traveling a long way (like to JAPAN). I was hoping to keep the bag at a minimum size - I don't think I'll need 26 L. I think a 20L one would be large enough? 

I am also looking at the Jones backpacks - specifically the 18L. It's pretty new but looks medium size and can carry the board horizontal and vertically. 

18 Liter Backpack


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Add the burton AK bags to your list. I have a 15L and 23L. they have the built in space for a camel pack and you can mount the board vertical or horizontal.



[ak] 23L Pack | Burton Snowboards


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats on going to hakkoda, its a dream of mine. 
What you are doing is all side country and close to roads and lifts, you really only need a small pack for extra layers, and water etc. You want vertical board carry but those boards on your back get real heavy after a few runs trust me and the board has a habbit of banging into your leg with every step.
There is an art to packing your snowshoes and poles into the bag when you are riding too so make sure you work out how you are going to do it before you hit the mountain. Also 3 piece poles are the go


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I have the Dakine heli pro 2, good pack. Enjoy Hakkoda and don't get lost.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> Beacon, Shovel, Probe and partner with the same should go with that pack.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm also shopping around for a pack for sidecountry riding.

Anybody have any experience with the Baker 16L
Dakine Canada Packs : Baker 16L

or the smaller Heli Pack 11L?
Dakine Canada Packs : Heli Pack 11L

Need room for probe and a two-piece shovel. Might get the smaller water reservoir from DaKine too. Other than that, really want to get the smallest bag possible.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

the thread i was looking for!
never used a backpack, and being simply a vacation rider I thought I didnt need it.
But my pockets get really full with all small things you might need, and I was thinking of getting one, small and that could be tightened to your chest. 

How uncomfortable is to ride with a backpack?


----------



## stupidmop (Oct 18, 2012)

lorcar said:


> the thread i was looking for!
> never used a backpack, and being simply a vacation rider I thought I didnt need it.
> But my pockets get really full with all small things you might need, and I was thinking of getting one, small and that could be tightened to your chest.
> 
> *How uncomfortable is to ride with a backpack?*


I don't find it uncomfortable at all. I'm pretty used to it. However, if you are a freestyle rider, it may be really annoying. I tend to mostly do freeride and avoid park, so it's not an issue for me.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I suggest looking at some mountaineering backpacks in addition to (if not in place of) the Burton's and Dakine's.

Most of the winter alpine packs that have ski carry also now include board carry.

Osprey and Black Diamond would be at the top of my list.

IMO you may pay a little more but you will get a serious product with better craftsmanship, materials and features.

Resort packs are for leaving at the top of the park.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

ETM said:


> Congrats on going to hakkoda, its a dream of mine.
> What you are doing is all side country and close to roads and lifts, you really only need a small pack for extra layers, and water etc. You want vertical board carry but those boards on your back get real heavy after a few runs trust me and the board has a habbit of banging into your leg with every step.
> There is an art to packing your snowshoes and poles into the bag when you are riding too so make sure you work out how you are going to do it before you hit the mountain. Also 3 piece poles are the go


Thanks ETM. I was thinking the same - a small/medium sized bag would likely be fine? 

Curious why Vertical board carry is preferred to horizontal? I was just thinking horizontal carry would be easier as it avoids hitting the board with your legs. Problem is, I'm finding not many boards do horizontal board carry.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> I suggest looking at some mountaineering backpacks in addition to (if not in place of) the Burton's and Dakine's.
> 
> Most of the winter alpine packs that have ski carry also now include board carry.
> 
> ...


Agree with this. I've used osprey packs for years in various outdoor endeavours, and they are super solid packs. 
End of summer I picked up a Kode series in 30l size with a hydration bag too. That series also has a smaller 22l size. They have a few options for snowboards, but I don't recall off hand if they have a horizontal carry.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

I have the Burton Riders Pack 25L. I think it suits your needs perfectly. Carries the board horizontally and vertically, has enough room for a day trip and all the BC equipment you need. It's lightweight and low profile. Check it out!


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Got this today in the mail - the Jones 18L pack. It's nice - very well made and everything seems very sturdy. Not 100% sure im gonna keep it - still curious if the Dakine pro or heli would be better (I would prefer non black if possible).


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Check out that Dakaine heli pro I suggested! It has horizontal carry which I prefer. Vertical is best for hiking in timber and in high wind however. I prefer horizontal because it keeps the weight and therefore center of gravity lower. As a lifelong backpacker, I have learned that your heaviest shit goes in the bottom!


Snowolf - I went to 10 stores in the past week and couldnt find any to try on! Ultimate fail!

I like the helipro - only concern is the size. I read on some other threads the helipro is suggested for people 5'7" and shorter. Is that rubbish? Im 6'0" by the way.


----------



## riziger (Dec 1, 2012)

Been looking at the Oakley Snow Mad daypack as well. Seems on par with the Dakine Heli Pros.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

riziger said:


> Been looking at the Oakley Snow Mad daypack as well. Seems on par with the Dakine Heli Pros.
> 
> Any thoughts?


What are you looking for in a pack?. Day trips, backcountry?


----------



## riziger (Dec 1, 2012)

Wangta said:


> What are you looking for in a pack?. Day trips, backcountry?


backcountry and sidecountry basically. 20L seems on par with the Dakine Helipros and it's roughly the same price here as well.


----------



## riziger (Dec 1, 2012)

Alright I got the Oakley Snowmad Daypack and love it so far. The only problem is the stitching between the waist belt and the bag itself has ripped slightly on 1 side and seems to be undoing on the other. This is my 3rd time using the bag.

Wondering if it's worth writing to Oakley to see what they say or just pay someone to stitch it up. Really disappointing when compared to the Dakine Helipack which is half the price but just feels better made.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

I went with a pretty high-end bag - more for my upcoming trip to Japan where I have to lug around snowshoes and my board - the Ortovox Freerider 26L. 

So far, I love it but will have a more in depth report in a couple weeks when I get back.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I first had a Dakine heli pro but I diliked to have the board horizontal; seemd bulky to me while traversing steep terrain and I had the feeling that my balance was disturbed by the wind. I thus got a Deuter Tourride (vertical). Unless you don't have to walk downhill, I found the vertical carrying more comfortable. But this seems to be a very personal preference.

Which system ever you're going to choose, I'd check if there are features like pole holder and separate compartments to store/fix shovel and probe - when you do short pow off the resort and only want carry the basic avy equipent, the bagpack is otherwise empty and you're glad if the stuff is fixed in compartments and won't throw to and fro.

And yes, I always carry at least shovel and probe with me, even if only doing resort pow. We have people getting cought in avalanches in our little resort every year (mostly at days, when we decided that it's too risky to go off the tracks :dunno I remember an instructor saying: the avy isn't aware of that it isn't supposed to come here 



Snowolf said:


> Some resorts are very militant about demanding that you remove your pack and hang onto it when riding the lift. Taking the thing on and off gets pretty old!


there's a good reason for that: some weeks ago, we had a woman getting cought with her bagpack while trying to get off the chairlift, was carried away and fell 7m. Died of head injury.


----------



## Rockpen (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned the Black Diamond Outlaw Avalung Pack but I'll go ahead and give a vouch for it. It is leagues ahead of my Dakine Heli Pro II in terms of overall quality. A perfect B.C backpack with a professional mountianeering pack like harness and internal frame providing load bearing comfort unlike any other "snowboard backpack" that I have ever owned. 
I can't wait until BD comes out with an ABS and Avalung pack. The best of both worlds for B.C adventures.


----------

